# CBM bucks by county



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

november sunrise, how many for saginaw county,

Thanks,Tom


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> november sunrise, how many for saginaw county,
> 
> Thanks,Tom


18 for Saginaw County.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> Yep, CBM was historically dominated by UP entries. Many hundreds of entries per county over the years, and yet zeros throughout almost the entire UP over the previous 12 month period. And I still can't believe that Clare County didn't have even one entry.
> 
> In the "look at me and what I'm doing" culture that we live in, if anything I'd guess that the tight lipped approach to living, hunting, etc. is becoming increasingly less common, at least amongst the younger hunters.
> 
> ...


Quite a few of the SLP entries are measured at the shows, so the measurer(s) by county might not be doing all the entries for that county. Could be half the entries from Washtenaw were measured at a show? Not necessarily the case up here, because we are so far from most of the bigger shows. I measure nearly all the entries from Leelanau, but there are always a few that are measured elsewhere.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bucko12pt said:


> Quite a few of the SLP entries are measured at the shows, so the measurer(s) by county might not be doing all the entries for that county. Could be half the entries from Washtenaw were measured at a show? Not necessarily the case up here, because we are so far from most of the bigger shows. I measure nearly all the entries from Leelanau, but there are always a few that are measured elsewhere.


Never thought about that - that makes sense.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bucko12pt said:


> Yeah, those boys in the UP are'nt the sharpest knives in the drawer and are pretty much out of touch with reality.................................but sharp enough to get a point restriction passed for the entire UP. :lol::lol:


your words not mine. I would have used and implied "could give two chits" but if you prefer to call them 'dullards' then I would say that's something I'd have to disagree with.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> I'd say that the contention that human nature changes based on geography is weak at best. Was the massive increase a couple of years ago in book entries in Leelanau County from an overnight change in human nature? Did all of those highly secretive northerners all of a sudden become big buck exhibitionists? Or could it just be that a lot more older bucks started getting killed there?


 This was covered two years ago, if i recall Bucko12pt made it his mission to check and measure and enter every potential CBM buck he heard about shot in that county. Seeking out deer to enter is a change in human nature.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

beer and nuts said:


> This was covered two years ago, if i recall Bucko12pt made it his mission to check and measure and enter every potential CBM buck he heard about shot in that county. Seeking out deer to enter is a change in human nature.


Yes, it's all undoubtedly a vast conspiracy.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Michihunter said:


> your words not mine. I would have used and implied "could give two chits" but if you prefer to call them 'dullards' then I would say that's something I'd have to disagree with.


I guess I read something into your post that was'nt there, what with saying because they live in the Northern reaches of the state they never heard of CBM or QDM before.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bucko12pt said:


> I guess I read something into your post that was'nt there, what with saying because they live in the Northern reaches of the state they never heard of CBM or QDM before.


That's normally what happens when you go into the post looking for things to pick apart which seems to be pretty common with you and my posts. 

Never said never and certainly didn't imply that those people were ignorant. What I did say was in MY opinion they don't CARE about those things quite as much as people down this way and I based that off of MY experience.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Do I win in a prize? I have never entered a buck, does this make me cool like the UP hunters? Does it make my hunting more authentic and less about me? Will I now be viewed as a true Michigan hunter:lol:

One day, when I get around to it, I am going to round up all my bucks and have the scored and entered, I hope I don't lose my cool "I don't score my bucks" patch

Yes I do score every buck I shoot myself


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

yes sir, you are a real winner.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

swoosh said:


> Do I win in a prize? I have never entered a buck, does this make me cool like the UP hunters? Does it make my hunting more authentic and less about me? Will I now be viewed as a true Michigan hunter:lol:
> 
> One day, when I get around to it, I am going to round up all my bucks and have the scored and entered, I hope I don't lose my cool "I don't score my bucks" patch
> 
> Yes I do score every buck I shoot myself


You may have to turn in your "yooper man card" But I will still think you're all that and a of fries


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

tommy-n said:


> You may have to turn in your "yooper man card" But I will still think you're all that and a of fries


I feel much better about myself today:coolgleam


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

swoosh said:


> I feel much better about myself today:coolgleam


If you reallly want to feel better just send me $30 and I'll write your name in the notebook I have sitting here on the desk. I'll title it The Big Bucks Book, copy it on my scanner and throw it online somewhere for everyone to see. How can you pass up such a great deal?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Michihunter said:


> If you reallly want to feel better just send me $30 and I'll write your name in the notebook I have sitting here on the desk. I'll title it The Big Bucks Book, copy it on my scanner and throw it online somewhere for everyone to see. How can you pass up such a great deal?


Swoosh is not available at the moment, but I'm pretty certain that he'll want to go with the lifetime membership option. You still running that special of 36 installments of $29.99/month? Please confirm and I'll go ahead and post Swoosh's credit card number here on the thread to facilitate easy processing. 

Who knows, maybe there will be some additional membership inquiries that result from me posting Swoosh's credit card number here in this thread. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> Swoosh is not available at the moment, but I'm pretty certain that he'll want to go with the lifetime membership option. You still running that special of 36 installments of $29.99/month? Please confirm and I'll go ahead and post Swoosh's credit card number here on the thread to facilitate easy processing.
> 
> Who knows, maybe there will be some additional membership inquiries that result from me posting Swoosh's credit card number here in this thread. Stranger things have happened.


I think it might be more beneficial if you chose the "group rate" option whereby you can increase the number of installments for each member to 48 for the same low price per month.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

Can I use my company AMEX and get the points

One day I will have them in CBM, I just need to get off my ass


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

CBMLIFEMEMBER said:


> Maybe someone can explain were the numbers per county shown on the map comes from? because if you count the entries on the list they don't add up. Its not even close.


I noticed that too. The map shows 2 new entries for Missaukee County, yet I could only find one entry listed.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> Quite a few of the SLP entries are measured at the shows, so the measurer(s) by county might not be doing all the entries for that county.


I had my mount scored at the Woods-N-Waters show in Imlay City. 

You also get free admission to the show when you bring in a mount for scoring. That negates some of the exorbitant cost of entering a buck in the book.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I've shot two that would make CBM and have not have them entered. I think about it every now and then, once I almost drove to a scorers house to have it done, but found something more important to do with my saturday afternoon.
One day I may enter my bucks and hopefully some new ones too, but for now putting them on my wall works.
One thing I do like about the book though (even though I don't have one) is the abilty to see where most of the ones that have been entered are being killed. I was suprised to see Montcalm with 28 (thats where I hunt). In all the local big buck shows on tv Montcalm isn't usually one of the top producing counties. I know Montcalm has some good bucks but I think being just far enough away from a big city and just close enough to the current big buck areas of the state it is some what of a sleeper.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Makes me kinda happy everyone does not feel the need to too their own horn


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

bucksnbows said:


> I've shot two that would make CBM and have not have them entered. I think about it every now and then, once I almost drove to a scorers house to have it done, but found something more important to do with my saturday afternoon.
> One day I may enter my bucks and hopefully some new ones too, but for now putting them on my wall works.
> One thing I do like about the book though (even though I don't have one) is the abilty to see where most of the ones that have been entered are being killed. I was suprised to see Montcalm with 28 (thats where I hunt). In all the local big buck shows on tv Montcalm isn't usually one of the top producing counties. I know Montcalm has some good bucks but I think being just far enough away from a big city and just close enough to the current big buck areas of the state it is some what of a sleeper.


Must be the feed. Have not taken a good buck yet from the area but have seen the biggest buck of my life hit by a car just on the county line of the three counties. Plus both of my birds that have no problem making the book came from the same place.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Bob S said:


> I had my mount scored at the Woods-N-Waters show in Imlay City.
> 
> You also get free admission to the show when you bring in a mount for scoring. That negates some of the exorbitant cost of entering a buck in the book.


If you had several qualifiers, you could save them for a few years and enter them all at the same time for one entry fee. If you join for a year all entries for that year are free, so once you pay the $ 25, all entries after that are free for a year. 

No cost for life member entries either.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

wildcoy73 said:


> Must be the feed. Have not taken a good buck yet from the area but have seen the biggest buck of my life hit by a car just on the county line of the three counties. Plus both of my birds that have no problem making the book came from the same place.


 
One of my neighbors by my lease has gotten some pictures (not trail cams) of some really nice bucks in the area that we hunt. I was in shock at a couple of them that he showed me. (and the fact that they were within 150 yards of one of my stands) Plus he has told me some stories of other bucks he has seen in the area. I will tell you Montcalm has some potential, shhh don't tell anyone:lol:


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Besides wanting to show your support for the organization, why become a life member instead of paying yearly membership dues ?
> 
> L & O


 At the time it was 300 hundred to be a lifer and I had been reading Buck Fax since finding it in my High School library, (CBM supplies every High School in MI with free copies) and I gambled I could survive 12 years, I think in close now :lol:.

For the record I believe putting a animal in the book shows recognition for the animal itself first, then the hunter second. 

If you look the book does not keep track of how many different hunters harvested the book deer, it only list the number of deer.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I have put two archery kills in the CBM book myself. The first one I shot was my first archery buck and I was as proud of it as possible. Got it to the taxidermist and he said "that will probably qualify for CBM. I have a scorer come in to the shop every year and score bucks that people want scored. Want him to score yours for you?"

About 4-5 months later he called and said it had been measured and it qualified.

The other one I shot was from the UP and was a bit bigger. Took it to him and asked him to have the scorer take a look at it. Got the call a few months later and I was in again. Dickinson county had 2 entries from 2006 that I have seen (there may have been more since I looked last). One was my bow entry and a one was a gun entry. I'm sure there were more than 2 shot that qualified but only two were entered.

I was proud to harvest the bucks and thought it was cool to be "in the book". That being said, if they weren't in the book they would still mean the same to me!


----------



## Big Ben (Feb 21, 2008)

hunting man said:


> Many great bucks will never be entered in any record book.


That is espacially true in Iowa. You guys would crap at the size of some racks I have seen just cut off the skull and laying aroun in a barn. I mean 160+ inch pigs....no mounts and not even considered to be entered in a book. Most hunters out here could care less about record books. But in MI a 100 incher is record book worthy :lol: ....definitely 2 different worlds.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Scott K said:


> I have no facts to dispute this but I disagree. I think the vast majority of hunters would want their 15 minutes and would have their deer entered. I'm guessing the exceptions to this are few and far between.


 
I have for sure 3 bucks that would make it, and another one that will come down the 1/8ths if it makes it. I have never had them officially scored, I did it myself. I probably will someday but its never been that important to me. I know of a few friends that never had theirs officially scored either but they would make it. 

Ive shot a bunch of turkeys that would have made it for sure but didnt have them scored.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

> But in MI a 100 incher is record book worthy ....definitely 2 different worlds


 Seriously, its all relative, I've seen midwesterners(Ill, Ind.,etc..) get all excited over a 14 inch brown trout and wanna put that in the wall or ask the salmon charters on midwesterners wanting to put a 15 pound king on the wall as a trophy! Or how about Iowans shooting the first 150 pound black bear and thinking thats a trophy!?!? Two different worlds in the whitetail world, where Iowa 3.5 year olds would make 99% of all MI hunters giddy! But really, if you think about it, its all relative!


----------



## Big Ben (Feb 21, 2008)

beer and nuts said:


> Seriously, its all relative, I've seen midwesterners(Ill, Ind.,etc..) get all excited over a 14 inch brown trout and wanna put that in the wall or ask the salmon charters on midwesterners wanting to put a 15 pound king on the wall as a trophy! Or how about Iowans shooting the first 150 pound black bear and thinking thats a trophy!?!? Two different worlds in the whitetail world, where Iowa 3.5 year olds would make 99% of all MI hunters giddy! But really, if you think about it, its all relative!


Very true. I was born and raised in MI and could give a squat less about trout and salmon fishing and it was right in my back yard. There are farmers here in Iowa that own some of the best whitetail property on the face of the earth and they could care less about deer hunting....and I know a few 12 and 13 year old kids out here that have let 140+ inch deer walk. Very few ADULTS in MI would let a deer like that walk.....it's all relative


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I think B&N's comment on relativity is insightful....and adds a needed perspective to the 'bone-envy' often voiced here about Iowa/Illinois. 

And then LoBrass up in #12 also chimed in with a bingo: _"honor the __animal". _How cool. How right.

FWIW, I once entered a buck into CBM. Not mine. It was my grandpop's, from over 70yrs ago. A nice deer at close to 170". Those bones are now a family heirloom. I think of it as honoring a handsome animal......and Grandpop.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

beer and nuts said:


> Seriously, its all relative, I've seen midwesterners(Ill, Ind.,etc..) get all excited over a 14 inch brown trout and wanna put that in the wall or ask the salmon charters on midwesterners wanting to put a 15 pound king on the wall as a trophy! Or how about Iowans shooting the first 150 pound black bear and thinking thats a trophy!?!? Two different worlds in the whitetail world, where Iowa 3.5 year olds would make 99% of all MI hunters giddy! But really, if you think about it, its all relative!


That is a really excellent point you're making. There are indeed a lot of things where other states can't hold a handle to what we have and that we often take for granted.


----------



## moebedda (Nov 8, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> If you reallly want to feel better just send me $30 and I'll write your name in the notebook I have sitting here on the desk. I'll title it The Big Bucks Book, copy it on my scanner and throw it online somewhere for everyone to see. How can you pass up such a great deal?


 
Michi, Maybe you should start the Commemorative Spikes of Michigan so the "I got my buck" guys can brag about getting thier name in a book too. :lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

moebedda said:


> Michi, Maybe you should start the Commemorative Spikes of Michigan so the "I got my buck" guys can brag about getting thier name in a book too. :lol:


My book doesn't discriminate and neither does my bank account. You want in? I'll cut you a really special deal. I'll include your entire family under your life time subscription. But you better hurry, that books filling up fast.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Anything that is not random and asks for voluntary involvement is not scientific (as stated in thread). It's interesting, but take it with a whole block of salt!!!

Personally, not only don't I want my deer in CBM, I won't post my deer cam pictures on this site because...

I know people who take the names of people on Michigan TV shows (MO-o-D...Big Buck Night), found their property on plat books, and checked out their area--asking permission on neighboring farms...and getting it a couple times!!!

One of my favorite lines when someone asks me "Where did you shoot/catch......that fish/deer etc..."

"DON'T MAKE ME LIE!"


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I was up in the UP and had a chance to talk to a gentleman who had 900 acres. He stated that him and his father had 4 book bucks over the years. 

They stopped after the fourth because according to him other hunters would target their property after seeing their name in the book.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Seriously, its all relative, I've seen midwesterners(Ill, Ind.,etc..) get all excited over a 14 inch brown trout and wanna put that in the wall or ask the salmon charters on midwesterners wanting to put a 15 pound king on the wall as a trophy! Or how about Iowans shooting the first 150 pound black bear and thinking thats a trophy!?!? Two different worlds in the whitetail world, where Iowa 3.5 year olds would make 99% of all MI hunters giddy! But really, if you think about it, its all relative!


See john eberhardts article in deer and deer hunting, he says much the same. 100 inch deer in michigan can be way more impressive than 160 inch buck shot by mark drury in iowa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

When someone asks me "where did you shoot that buck?" , I tell them right thru the shoulder


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> Remarkable that from Baraga and Iron county going east there wasn't even one entry in the UP


Now, I hope this shows why I hunt two other Big Woods states each year and skip my backyard. Last year all I bought in MI was an antlerless tag just to get out a few days or pop one while trapping. I haven't seen a 100" deer here since 2006....and that was a fluke.

For some reason, everybody thinks it's all fine and dandy up here other than the guys that complain "there's no deer" when comparing 1990 to 2010. Back then there were toooooooo many deer PERIOD. Now, we're just slightly below goal and I think it's just where we want them. Problem is, too many people shoot the first 3" spike they see at 7:12 am November 15th.

P.S. I also use trail cams, have since 2003....and I have nothing good to show for it deer wise.


----------



## moebedda (Nov 8, 2007)

Michihunter said:


> My book doesn't discriminate and neither does my bank account. You want in? I'll cut you a really special deal. I'll include your entire family under your life time subscription. But you better hurry, that books filling up fast.



Absolutley I want in. Not only can I boast about my manliness to my buddies at work for shooting that spike... I can brag about having a "Book Buck" too. :mischeif:


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bob S said:


> I had my mount scored at the Woods-N-Waters show in Imlay City.
> 
> You also get free admission to the show when you bring in a mount for scoring. .........garbage deleted.....


I will bounce this back up for anyone who might have missed this post. I did check with Tom Campbell and that is still the policy for this year for all bucks, bears, elk and turkeys brought in for scoring by CBM. 
Also as mentioned by buck012pt, one fee pays for all of your animals so gather up all of your nicer trophies and take them to the Woods-n-Water show next month for scoring.

L & O


----------

